# HELP finding strain that works OUTDOORS



## nathan johnson (Feb 4, 2011)

LOOKING FOR SEED BANK/BANKS that deliver QUALITY strains. I have a few seasons of harvest that, 4 me, have been less than Great. I've tried over a dozen strains from both BC & Amsterdam. The most disturbing problem is getting these strains that are "supposed to" finish by my areas 1st frost of Oct.1st. Next problem is Bud Mold. Big Buds are impressive to the beginner or to buyers, BUT, too many problems arise with fox tail buds.[corn borers]
  I'm looking for a GOOD QUALITY strain. One that produces even a little above average smoke. Solid tight buds is what I seek. is it possible to find a strain that delivers an up or speedy high, giggles are a plus. Anybody KNOW of a strain that can give a respectable return of good looking nugs that, are potent, taste good, and do good for both the grower & the smoker? I thought last years trial of 10 new strains would give me 1 or 2 possibles for following years. I was not successful. I MUST DO BETTER!
  HELP from anyone would be GREATLY APPRECIATED, My next strain suggestions to myself are Blueberry and THUNDERF#CK. My location is somewhere along the USA latitude line of 45*.  My guess is that the sun follows this latitude line so everyone along this line receives the same sun exposure and frost times as well. Or am I wrong?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 4, 2011)

climate not only has to do with lat and lon, its the jetstreams as well.

The attitude seedbank that advertises here is a great provider of genetics in your range.

BB can be harder to grow and clone but should be fine outdoors. thunderfk is a good strain as well.

There are only a couple of strains that dont do as well outside due to mold/ powdery mildew issues but every season outdoors is different. 

WW is good smoke and outdoors will do well. 

if you want tight nodes try supercropping, it works great!!!

research research research, theres alot of info in the grow resources here and the search feature can help too...

goodluck!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 5, 2011)

nathan johnson said:
			
		

> LOOKING FOR SEED BANK/BANKS that deliver QUALITY strains. I have a few seasons of harvest that, 4 me, have been less than Great. I've tried over a dozen strains from both BC & Amsterdam. The most disturbing problem is getting these strains that are "supposed to" finish by my areas 1st frost of Oct.1st. Next problem is Bud Mold. Big Buds are impressive to the beginner or to buyers, BUT, too many problems arise with fox tail buds.[corn borers]
> I'm looking for a GOOD QUALITY strain. One that produces even a little above average smoke. Solid tight buds is what I seek. is it possible to find a strain that delivers an up or speedy high, giggles are a plus. Anybody KNOW of a strain that can give a respectable return of good looking nugs that, are potent, taste good, and do good for both the grower & the smoker? I thought last years trial of 10 new strains would give me 1 or 2 possibles for following years. I was not successful. I MUST DO BETTER!
> HELP from anyone would be GREATLY APPRECIATED, My next strain suggestions to myself are Blueberry and THUNDERF#CK. My location is somewhere along the USA latitude line of 45*.  My guess is that the sun follows this latitude line so everyone along this line receives the same sun exposure and frost times as well. Or am I wrong?



No, being at the same latitude line does not mean that the weather is the same or even close.  There are many other factors, like the jetstream as TOA mentioned and altitude plays a HUGE part in weather.  I am at 43 degrees north and have more severe weather than many locales further north.

I hate to sound negative, but if you have tried several different strains from quality seedbanks in Amsterdam and BC and had less than good results, maybe you need to look at your growing methods (which you did not mention at all).  Tell us more about how and where you grow and maybe we can help.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 5, 2011)

have you considered an auto strain?

you could harvest in August if you wanted.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 5, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> No, being at the same latitude line does not mean that the weather is the same or even close. There are many other factors, like the jetstream as TOA mentioned and altitude plays a HUGE part in weather. I am at 43 degrees north and have more severe weather than many locales further north.
> 
> This couldnt be more accurate.
> 
> ...


----------



## Melvan (Feb 5, 2011)

I've done Sagarmatha Seeds Indicas XXL outdoors for the past 2 years. Very hardy and tolerant of temp swings, gave above average yield. Early finisher for me, started taking her 2nd week of Sept. Indoors she'll come in day 50-52. Nice, big body buzz.


----------



## nathan johnson (Feb 6, 2011)

thank you, You add confidence.
 yes I believe WEATHER changes along same lat line. My question was about SUN EXPOSURE & FROST. My interest in this question is to find, or omit, strains that will or will not work in a given lat. line.I've tried White Widow with no luck of "finished" plants. I've heard of other growers having same problems with that strain. truthfully I shy from strains that "should grow" too much effort, too little space.Last year was an ODD growing season with a lot
of rain and often. Many constant cloudy days & weeks all through the middle grow season.
  Gorilla gardening is challenging. Locations are few & hard to find.soils are either sand-replaced with a commercial potting mix, or low wet lands which are rich black "pete". if a low land is too low a raised system is installed. Last years crop, in that raised local, had great finish results. where as the previous year that local produced the worst results.
   So do my lat questions have anything to do with choosing a strains ability to finish? Too many strains doing different things at one time, some need a certain fertilizer in the same grow spot, when others show no signs of stress.
  Maybe an auto flower is a good answer. I have never worked with auto flowering plants. do they have any size to them? what kinda buzz can they give? NUTS! starting all over again. That seed list out their, has anyone seen it? HOLY BALLS! Where do ya start? .....Justa Old Dog here, learnin new tricks.... Like the internet and forums....WOW


----------



## Hick (Feb 6, 2011)

nathan johnson said:
			
		

> thank you, You add confidence.
> yes I believe WEATHER changes along same lat line. My question was about SUN EXPOSURE & FROST. My interest in this question is to find, or omit, strains that will or will not work in a given lat. line.I've tried White Widow with no luck of "finished" plants. I've heard of other growers having same problems with that strain. truthfully I shy from strains that "should grow" too much effort, too little space.Last year was an ODD growing season with a lot
> of rain and often. Many constant cloudy days & weeks all through the middle grow season.
> Gorilla gardening is challenging. Locations are few & hard to find.soils are either sand-replaced with a commercial potting mix, or low wet lands which are rich black "pete". if a low land is too low a raised system is installed. Last years crop, in that raised local, had great finish results. where as the previous year that local produced the worst results.
> ...



nate.. here's a link to sunrise sunset times world wide
hxxp://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/sunrise.html
..and a 'general guide' to "grow Zones".. frost zones..
hxxp://www.almanac.com/content/plant-hardiness-zones


----------



## gypsydog (Feb 6, 2011)

I dont live as far north as u Nathan but we have the same problem with the rot. Last year was really bad!! Check out sensi seed Four Way. Its one of the only ones that can finish in our area.


----------



## tcbud (Feb 6, 2011)

I live about 45degrees.  I have "average last frost May 1st, average last frost October 1".  Most years no hard frost until mid October.  Since you are growing outdoor and want everything down early, I recommend a *pure Indica*.  I have had good luck with Northern Lights too (it did it's best with harvest mid October though).  MJ will tolerate a mild frost I have found, turns the bud nice purple color.  It is the hard frost/freeze that will do it the most damage.  Maybe try this next season to let a few plants go past your harvest date, see how they do?

About the Autos, you wont get much size/yield from them IMO.


----------



## mistisrising (Feb 6, 2011)

If you're looking for an up high and a september finish, then I recommend Kannabia Special. I grew it last year, and all plants finished by Oct. 1st. Really skunky, even had a few "lemony" ones. I bought femmed ones from the Attitude, all popped, all girls.


----------



## Cali*Style (Feb 11, 2011)

The AK 47 has got to be the WORLDS EASIEST plant to go big with, and it is super rot resistant.  I have pushed them out to about 3.5 pounds each and they are pretty stoney.  I know a dude that pushes them to around 8-9 pounds each, and they are still okay.  

 Anyways, those would be one I would look into if you are fighting your grow season.  Good luck for sure!

Smoke big and be safe!! Cali :fly:


----------



## Hick (Feb 11, 2011)

Cali*Style said:
			
		

> The AK 47 has got to be the WORLDS EASIEST plant to go big with, and it is super rot resistant.  I have pushed them out to about 3.5 pounds each and they are pretty stoney.  I know a dude that pushes them to around 8-9 pounds each, and they are still okay.
> 
> Anyways, those would be one I would look into if you are fighting your grow season.  Good luck for sure!
> 
> Smoke big and be safe!! Cali :fly:



wait a minute.... *"a 10 lb plant"*.....  I want to see pictures... 
certainly not going to say it ain't so, but I've had some "monsters" that didn't surpass 3 lbs of dry bud.  I'm trying to _imagine_ one 3 times their size..


----------



## Mutt (Feb 11, 2011)

> I know a dude that pushes them to around 8-9 pounds each, and they are still okay.



someone must be weighing there stuff wet LOL


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 11, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> someone must be weighing there stuff wet LOL


 
i'd say so and with rocks or something to. i've never seen a 10lb plant but would love to find a strain that would produce that much consistantly.. talk about a winner!


----------



## cubby (Feb 11, 2011)

Cali*Style said:
			
		

> The AK 47 has got to be the WORLDS EASIEST plant to go big with, and it is super rot resistant. I have pushed them out to about 3.5 pounds each and they are pretty stoney. I know a dude that pushes them to around 8-9 pounds each, and they are still okay.
> 
> Anyways, those would be one I would look into if you are fighting your grow season. Good luck for sure!
> 
> Smoke big and be safe!! Cali :fly:


 

   WHoooooa, let's rein in them ponies. AK-47 is an auto, no? How on earth are you getting 8-9 pounds from an auto? I too say show the pics.
   I grow outdoors in the northstar state as well, and the best all around plant I have found is Northern lights. But there are considderations you must keep in mind, first off they need alot of air movement. If you plant them in an area that is too covered you will get mold like crazy. I've grown from Redwing to Ely, and the one constant is air circulation. 
Your chances of having anything harvestable after Oct 1 are pretty slim. Once the cold rains and frost start setting your gardening days are done. My weed garden gos out at the same time as my vegitable garden and end about the same time.


----------



## EDGY (Feb 11, 2011)

Actually, I think they are using the same scales that the cops use when they catch some poor bastard....   
I can see it now -- guy in cuffs watching while the cops throw the plants on the scale one at a time -  rootball, dirt and all.  The cops tellin' the guy they're goin' easy on him cause usually they WATER them before they wiegh them!!!


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 11, 2011)

EDGY said:
			
		

> Actually, I think they are using the same scales that the cops use when they catch some poor bastard....
> I can see it now -- guy in cuffs watching while the cops throw the plants on the scale one at a time - pots, dirt and all. The cops tellin' the guy they're goin' easy on him cause usually they WATER them before they wiegh them!!!


 

And then they set a value to the plants at a rate of $700 dollars an ounce.

Oh that explains all the muti million dollar busts.


----------



## Hick (Feb 11, 2011)

cubby said:
			
		

> WHoooooa, let's rein in them ponies. AK-47 is an auto, no? How on earth are you getting 8-9 pounds from an auto? I too say show the pics.
> I grow outdoors in the northstar state as well, and the best all around plant I have found is Northern lights. But there are considderations you must keep in mind, first off they need alot of air movement. If you plant them in an area that is too covered you will get mold like crazy. I've grown from Redwing to Ely, and the one constant is air circulation.
> Your chances of having anything harvestable after Oct 1 are pretty slim. Once the cold rains and frost start setting your gardening days are done. My weed garden gos out at the same time as my vegitable garden and end about the same time.



noo cub's.. AK was not originally an auto.. there are some ak autos out there. But the old/real AK was not.


----------



## cubby (Feb 11, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> noo cub's.. AK was not originally an auto.. there are some ak autos out there. But the old/real AK was not.


 

Thanks for the info there Hick, but I still wanna' see pics of these massive plants.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 11, 2011)

EDGY said:
			
		

> Actually, I think they are using the same scales that the cops use when they catch some poor bastard....
> I can see it now -- guy in cuffs watching while the cops throw the plants on the scale one at a time -  rootball, dirt and all.  The cops tellin' the guy they're goin' easy on him cause usually they WATER them before they wiegh them!!!



:rofl:


----------



## Cali*Style (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow...  Guess it's just so hard to believe, that it must not be true.  No worries though, I honestly don't have **** to prove to any of you.

  I will say this last little thing, and let it ride out on the tail end for sure...  Don't get things silly, because I personally know a few cats that run big Cali Gardens... And yeah, 5-6-7 even 8-9 pounders aren't all that rare.

 While we are on this topic, with all the self proclaimed gurus here, it seems that  more of you should know about these ak plants... LMAO  Autos??  No dude, they aren't autos...  They are a solid strain that works great outdoors.  "*Which is what the Original poster was asking about.*" They aren't very touchy when it comes to photo period, meaning they can be put out early with a few light strings. They are also incredibly mold resistant, to both Powder Mildew and Botrytis...

 Now...  Correct me if I am wrong here, but that happens to be a proven recipe for big plants??  Right??   Also, correct me if I am wrong here...  But an ak47, will also finish up 3-5 weeks before some of the big haze and skunk plants and other long running sativas out there.  Once again, meaning they are cut and curing long before the soggy foggy Cali mornings come back mid to late fall.

 Anyways, like I tried to say all those posts back.............

Check out the AK 47's...  They are a solid strain, they are fairly potent, and they work great outdoors.


----------



## benamucc (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey there.  I think you're up by the U.P. der ey?  Hope you're not a vikings fan...j/k.  

I know alot of guys in the Eau Claire/Minneapolis area who have been successful with Northern Lights.  We used to see harvests coming into Madison around early oct, cured and ready to party.  

Also, alot of the auto's these days are producing heavier, but since it's a ruderalis based strain you're probably not going to get the "giggles".  

Finally, where I live now at 9800ft we have to be out of the ground by Sept 15th or used "tents" on plants that have yet to finish.  Depending on how easy your spot is to get to you might look into that too.  We just tent em at night using any ol garbage tarp laying around.  Keeps the frost off, and some strains turn WILD colors...


----------



## Cali*Style (Feb 14, 2011)

Not a plant I grew...  But should more than sufficient.  Grown in Northern California.View attachment Butte Count, CA  outdoor..jpg


----------



## Hick (Feb 15, 2011)

that IS a giant plant cali'... but is it '10 pounds' of dried bud?    I don't see anyone calling you a liar, or berating you. 
 "I'm" certainly not, because I realize the possibility.  I just somewhat doubt the logistics. 
Please don't be offended by that.


----------



## Cali*Style (Feb 15, 2011)

I lol'd hard at the sunshine pump... 

 For sure Hick, I totally respect you and your knowledge man.  I am nothing more than a hobby grower, I grow to keep me and the wife smoking and because I enjoy it.  Also, I wasn't trying to say I grow those beasts, I am not a commercial grower. I have grown them out into some rather large plants though, My biggest being right at 3.5 pounds in about 120 gallons of soil.

 But there are some dudes running around, that absolutely go huge.  Like $12k in just soil type huge, with 4-500 gallon soil pots.  And yeah, they grow some monsters.

  That specific plant, I can see it reaching some decent numbers by the second, third cut.  I can't say I have seen a plant reach 10 pounds in one harvest, but by the time the popcorn has filled out...  I can totally see that being in the 6-7 range.  Which isn't far from my claimed 8-9 range. 

 Anyways, Now that all that has been washed and rinsed off....  Let's pack a bowl and enjoy our day??


----------



## Mountain209man (Feb 22, 2011)

here in the sierra nevada mountains of california the blue dream and chocolope treated me really well last year. Blue dream i would say is probably 1 of the most disease resistant plants around today. chocolope and bd will give u massive harvest with large smart pots and a super soil mixure but due ur homework and kno when 2 harverst. we ended up with  some overcooked bud which still did the job


----------



## proto (Feb 23, 2011)

here in maine we sometimes have short summers and wet falls so growing outdoors can be a gamble,not uncommon to lose many pounds to rot.back in the mid 90's we got a couple packs of early pearl and it was very decent smoke that was super tough and very mold resistant but we crossed it with white widow and powerplant and came up with the best outdoor smoke i have seen.and btw the biggest plant i have ever seen was a hawaiin x thai that was grown inside for 3 months then put out in a greenhouse.it was huge maybe 1.5 times the one in the pic but it was all sativa so after trim and cure it was only 3.5 lbs of bud,still the most i've ever seen off one plant and not bad for maine.anyway nathan if you are up for it get some different elite strains and some early pearl and make some seeds you never know what you might come up with.:aok:


----------



## Cali*Style (Feb 24, 2011)

A lot of BD around here too, and sadly enough... it almost has a bad rap developing.  I ran a clone last year, and it was dank.  Good yields, awesome smoke, looked really good??  I don't know where all the negativity is coming from.

 Chocolope is going on my primary list this year for sure!  Got some gnarly Haze and Thai crosses too, but well see what happens. Another one I am gonna gamble with is a NL/c99 cross I got from a friend up in the 707.  Should be interesting from seed.

 Anyways, smoke big and be safe!! Cali:fly:


----------



## marcnh (Feb 25, 2011)

greenhouse seeds says "THE CHURCH" "WILL NOT MOLD" their exact words.


----------



## marcnh (Feb 25, 2011)

Green House Seed Co The Church Grow with Italian Subtitles
hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7h2BKfvYsNM


----------



## Cali*Style (Feb 25, 2011)

Hmmm, good stuff for sure.  I know some cats up north that have played with those genetics, but yield was a problem I heard.  Probably good for 1-3 pounders at the very most.  It will be interesting to see what kinda hybrids come out of these genetics...   I can see Chocolope x Church crosses already, or what about a Blue Church?!?!   Gnarly for sure. I don't know though, Blue Dream and Chocolope are both good strains now.  :stoned:

A Church x Lambs Bread cross could be EPIC... Or maybe a Church x Soma Wide cross.  -Drool-


Time for a smoke break...  :bong1:      Smoke Big!  Cali:fly:


----------



## Cali*Style (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh wow...  P.S. we can't post live links.  
Change the url to hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7h2BKfvYsNM

 They don't have to be red though, just not active. lol  Hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7h2BKfvYsNM


----------



## yuanyelss (Mar 3, 2011)

There are many other factors, such as rapids, altitude Trioctylamine mentioned the weather played a huge part of it. I'm 43 degrees north, and have more severe than in many places further north the weather...


----------

